# Skeleton



## apewaxfilms (Nov 6, 2011)

Thought you may like this skeleton I designed in 3d







Music is by Beaucoup Movement 

http://soundcloud.com/beaucoup-movement


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, he's fantastic!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

"This video has been removed by user"....Having second thoughts about showing it?......ZR


----------



## philipabraham (Dec 17, 2011)

Really a good one.Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------

